# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Vanhat Helkamat, runkokoko

## OHJ

Katsoin huuto.netistä yhtä Helkama Vaeltajaa jonka rungon pystyputkessa on numerot 585. Tarkoittaako tämä että pyörän runkokoko on 585 mm?

----------


## Generalist

Tarkoittaa.

----------


## nure

Suurinpiirtein niin, tietty onko c-c tai joku valmistajan määrittämä...

----------

